
1911 – A trip through New York with sound [video] - firefoxd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aohXOpKtns0
======
yial
The sound is not the actual sound though? It’s simply an added in ambiance
addition?

------
extralego
I wonder if the cars in this are electric or gas.

